# Thumbs up for a fantastic polish (Dark cars only)



## JamesRS (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just to express my satisfaction with a product called 'Black Hole' by a company called Poor Boys.

I polished the TT and CLS this weekend with this product, it was very easy to apply, and the results were nothing short of amazing.

Removed all minor swirls and marks (or masked them) and left an amazing shine.

Will post some pics when I get a chance


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

I have Black Hole in my kit,have to agree, anyone with a dark car its a must.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

At the risk of getting labelled as argumentative, it really winds me up when people misdescribe detailing products.

A polish is an abrasive product designed to smooth the surface. Black Hole is a glaze. It is a product that fills the little scratches in the surface of the paint and gives a very smooth surface.

Now I've got that off my chest, yes, you're right, Black Hole is an amazing product if your paintwork has lots of little scratches and swirls. But you need to add a last step product (wax or sealant) on top as it will just wash off otherwise. And then your car will look like it did before.


----------



## JamesRS (Apr 26, 2011)

Would you have polished the car before with something like SRP?

I think its come out amazingly well


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

JamesRS said:


> Would you have polished the car before with something like SRP?
> 
> I think its come out amazingly well


SRP is basically the same as Black Hole, but it does have some abrasives and some sealant in it, so it's a polish, filler/glaze and sealant all in one. It's a very good product indeed, especially when applied with a DA polisher.

SRP will remove Black Hole and _vice versa_.

The only issue with Black Hole is it will wash off the first time it rains, so you really needed to put a sealant ( like AG Ultimate Gloss Protection) or wax on top of it after it was applied. If you wash the car now, you'll need to reapply the Black Hole if you haven't put an LSP on top of it.

And yes, the finish is superb on dark cars. White Diamond does much the same on light coloured cars.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't see how any product could do better than what's on mycar.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks superb!

I've only recently bought my Deep Sea Blue Mk2 TT and find it much harder to keep it looking clean than my Mk1 silver TT.

What's the complete procedure for getting your car looking like a mirror?


----------



## KT-TT (Aug 31, 2010)

Here we go, try this link.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/guides/info_5.html

Good guides and advice


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

That's great.

Thanks.


----------



## JamesRS (Apr 26, 2011)

Luckily I sealed it with some Collonite..

Whats AG Aqua Wax like - any good? What's it like to apply?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't see the point in covering swirls with a filler, you will never get a finish like my pic like that.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I found applying a sealant (CarLack LLS) over Black Hole took some of the Black Hole off. This didn't seem to happen so much later on so maybe I had a bit much on or something. However, a week later though and there's purplish-grey powder (unmistakeably Black Hole) around some edges of the car so it looks like it was a bit of a waste of time TBH.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry but I hate AG extra gloss protection, I've found it just removes what ever was on the car before you use it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wrong thread? viewtopic.php?f=31&t=208830


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I've made a start and bought this to replace my sponge.










Now I can wash my car with something that looks like it belongs in Fraggle Rock.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You know what to do:

dance your cares away!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

very true, and for anyone who hasn't got a clue what we're talking about.....


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

clever picture mrdemon


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

narbett said:


> clever picture mrdemon


?

it's real


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

A Mirror Finish you have there :wink: :wink: ..

Unless I am wrong ..


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok I have a question. I sapend 3 hours manually polishing my Black TT at the weekend (difficult to use my machine polisher in underground carpark) car looks stunning shiny as! HOWEVER! as soo nas I park it up and the sun shines directly on the sides of the car - it looks terrible!!! very slight scratches / swirls/ / misty - do you think this BlackHole will mask this or realisticaly dark cars will show this kind of effect from sun shining directly on the paintwork? :?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

needs a machine correction.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

mrdemon said:


> needs a machine correction.


I know but I'll only do that every Autumn and Spring, car lives in a blovck of flats so cleaning is not easy, try to follow the two bucket method as much as I can but not getting any youngwer carting down two buckets of shampoo three flights of stairs then another two to rinse :lol: Hopw often do you machine polish Mr Demon?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Leenx;

My previous car was black. It was kept shiny without machines. You could use something like Black Hole but from my first try it doesn't seem to last long even with sealant on top. A week later I've got powder from it around creases etc. A good sealant or pre-wax treatment will let you keep the car looking good for weeks if not months at a time between applications.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hi Leenx;
> 
> My previous car was black. It was kept shiny without machines. You could use something like Black Hole but from my first try it doesn't seem to last long even with sealant on top. A week later I've got powder from it around creases etc. A good sealant or pre-wax treatment will let you keep the car looking good for weeks if not months at a time between applications.


Thanks Scooby - I bought this Fire On Ice sealant and wax and polish, but it doesn't matter how much elbow grease I use as soon as the sun shines on the side panels it's swirls / holograms / scratches galore! :x I machine polished back in Feb so guess will have to have another crack shortly - just don't want to take all the paint off so soon!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A lot of it could be cloth swirls in the wax itself. I got a bit fed up with wax for that very reason. It looks great as soon as you've done it. The next time you dry the car and buff it up the cloth leaves trails in the surface of the wax which looks like a load of ultrafine scratches. They're dead easy to spot though because they change every time you wipe over.


----------



## bilabonic (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone applied PB BH wit a dual ation polisher ?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

PB BlackHole is a filler heavy product, and worked in correctly, can give that "corrected" look, but it is all in the working in...

I use it with my Megs G220 as follows:

1. 3 pea sized drops on a Sonus SFX-2 polishing pad
2. spread into an area 12in square on speed 2 for4 passes
3. Ramp up the speed to 4/5 for another 6 passes
4. Slow the speed down to 3 for 4 passes.

This can be achieved by following the above method:



















Having used BlackHole a number of times now, you WILL NOT achieve this sort of finish by hand. Only with a machine. This was also carried out on a BMW 330d Individual which has rock solid paint, so a finishing pad may be all you need.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

amiTT said:


> PB BlackHole is a filler heavy product, and worked in correctly, can give that "corrected" look, but it is all in the working in...
> 
> I use it with my Megs G220 as follows:
> 
> ...


Surely though if you are using a DA polisher - that in itself would remove swirls anyway so why would you want to apply a filler? I thought a filler supposedly filled swirl marks etc?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

thing with BlackHole, it does not contain abrasives, the above has not been corrected, it has been filled. The combination of BlackHole along with an SFX2 pad will not correct swirls. A simple IPA wipe will bring the swirls back. Basically, my post was demonstrating what can be achieved. Also, from experience, BlackHole is rubbish to use by hand as I feel it needs to be worked and broken down.

Using a DA to correct swirls is a painful long process, especially on a german car with hard paint! A lot quicker using a rotary. I use a DA along with BlackHole for a single stage "enhancement" detail, for the odd 1 day detail jobs I get. BlackHole topped with a decent sealant and a couple layers of Wax is great for 3 maybe 4 months. I also use the likes of BlackHole for cars which have dangerously low paint levels where removing a few microns of clear coat is not feasible.


----------

